# Hysteroscopy



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just wondering where people had theirs done and how much they paid?

do the LWC do them?


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Violet,

LWC do do them, I can't remember how much but it is listed on their price list on their web site. You could try your GP and ask for a referral, takes longer but would be free. Not all GPs will do that though.

Bingbong


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had two hysteroscopies.  One at Holly House in Essex and one at the London Independent Clinic in Stepney Green.  Cost around £1,200 to 1,500. It is a day procedure with no need for an overnight stay (unless you have a late surgery).  I self referred to both clinics and I was covered by my private medical insurance.  I was also offered to have the procedure at the Bridge Fertility clinic at London Bridge so my guess is most fertility clinics will be able to to the procedure for you.

Good Luck


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok thanks - maybe it's not as expensive as I was expecting!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Princess Grace under Prof Anne Hemmingway a lovely lady, totally pain free and she put be at ease £550 ish
done the following week results with my cons the next day......  sorry this was a HSG!!

I have had 3 hysteroscopies under GA with Mr Trew £2000 each done at the Hammersmith Hospital, you need an out pt appt.  I ahve a lot of confidence in him, you also get a DVD of it and pics etc for the clinic
L x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Was that under local or general JJ?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry violet I have ammended my post I read it as hsg!! but have added the hysteroscopy details
Where I work they do them as out pts for some ladies who can fit the criteria but they are on the NHS
L x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure I'd want a DVD of my fibroids being prodded!


----------

